# Solved: HP Photosmart B110 Wifi All in one printer problem



## Nikkiabroad (Feb 8, 2011)

My new wireless printer was easy to install and Ive had no problems with it.
Today however it has suddenly gone offline immediately after printing a document. When I try the usual way to put it back online I only have the option to 'use printer offline' and if I press this the status changes from 'offline' to 'offline-offline'. 
I can find no other references to changing the printers status.
I have re installed the wireless routers, and turned on and off with no change to status.
It still copies and acceses the HPprintcentre.com site.

Ink is fine and there are no paperjams.

I am devoid of ideas - can you help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

re add the printer - I have seen this a couple of times - and when you add printer a new network printer is added to the printer list and works


----------



## Nikkiabroad (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, really appreciate your time in responding to my problem. Your solution was a success


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

